# Bildschirmschoner



## Melanie (27. August 2001)

Mein Post ist hier bestimmt falsch, aber ich bin kurz vorm verzweifeln...   Ich suche ein gutes programm mit dem ich meine eigenen Bildschirmschoner erstellen kann.  Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tip für mich  

danke schonmal im voraus
Mel


----------



## Flame (28. August 2001)

*hmm*

den kannste in flash erstellen und dann mit einem prog umwandeln.
frag mich jetzt aber nicht wie das heißt.

ich hatte mal sowas bei flashkid gesehen.

http://www.computerchannel.de/download/dl_detailseite3_db.phtml?progid=31

SWF-Browser 2.93
Sie können sich SWF-Dateien ansehen, eventuell freischalten, Musik und Grafiken extrahieren und aus der SWF einen Bildschirmschoner erstellen.
http://www.swifftools.com/stools


cya


----------



## Jack (2. September 2001)

Stímmt genau Bildschirmschoner macht man in Flash!!!

Wenn du kein Flash hast dann zieh dier einfach die Demo vom Netz, die ist voll lauffähig für ne bestimmte Zeit!!!

Wenn du dann die vertige Animation hast wandelst du sie mit einem speziellen Programm in einen Bildschirmschoner um!!!


Aber wenn du n bischen progrmmieren kannst dann würde ich einene Bildschirmschoner in C++ oder VB programmieren!!!

Für C++ Bildschirmschoner findest du tutorials im Internet!!


----------

